# What is your city's biggest/most famous store??



## guinessbeer55 (Jul 25, 2006)

Ill start with Seattle:

NORDSTROM:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

With the bancruptcy of Eaton's, the most famous store is probably The Bay on Queen/Yonge streets. It is part of the Hudson's Bay Company, the oldest company in America (the New World). It was founded in 1670 and at one point controlled one-sixth of the North American land mass. It lives on today as a retailer based in Toronto. The other contender has to be Holt Renfrew on Bloor Street. It is a high end department store that is part of the Weston family business. They also own Selfridges in the UK.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

*In Hartford, it was G.Fox*

In it's heyday in the mid-20th century, it was Downtown Hartford's premier department store, but it was bought by the May Company (then Filenes) which was in turn bought by Federated (Macy's). Before malls in the east and west were around, it was the place to be.

It closed in 1993, when a severe recession nearly decimated Downtown Hartford's retail market, staying abandoned and idle for nearly 10 years mirroring Hartford's decline. In Fall 2002, it was renovated and reopened as the new location of Capital Community College. Following the trend of Downtown Hartford's revitalization, it is being used as much as ever now. A few Condos and restaurants have opened in the area.

Some pics:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

For Copenhagen it can almost only be *Magasin du Nord*

This 8 story upscale department store started out by renting a few rooms in what was at the time Hotel du Nord ( the building in the picture ) it was very succesfull and quickly took over the entire building and now the old hotel is only around 35% of the store... and is the largest department store in Denmark ( and Scandinavia as far as I know.. )

It features pretty much everything you need, even a metro station.. so I will highly recomend a visit... ( nothing beats the chocolate available from the chocolate store in the basement next to the deli...


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

In *London*, Harrods claims the title:

- 111,500 square meters.

- 5000 staff from over 50 different countries.

- 330 departments on seven selling floors.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Edit - Mr. D already posted it, so no need for a reply - good morning btw


----------



## guinessbeer55 (Jul 25, 2006)

wow... copenhagen looks amazing, I really would like to go there!!

And yeah Ive been to Harrods, lets just say it was pretty crazy...


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Oelanddk said:


> Edit - Mr. D already posted it, so no need for a reply - good morning btw


@Oelanddk - do you know the exact Square meter number for Magasin du Nord?

The only number I can find is 25.000m2... but that's the same as Illum and Magasin should be larger than that :dunno:

( been googling with no luck for 30min now  )

Oh and good morning to you too! :cheers: 



guinessbeer55 said:


> wow... copenhagen looks amazing, I really would like to go there!!


Glad you like it.. :cheers: 

If looking for more pics this would be a good place to go: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456862


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Mr_Denmark said:


> @Oelanddk - do you know the exact Square meter number for Magasin du Nord?
> 
> The only number I can find is 25.000m2... but that's the same as Illum and Magasin should be larger than that :dunno:


Know I couldn't find it either - though I didn't spend that much time looking
But I wrote them a mail and asked


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Okay - thanks!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

There are several in HK. One of them is *Lane Crawford*


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

I don't know what Los Angeles' would be...


----------



## Austraarabian (Jan 16, 2007)

*SYDNEY*

Sydney would be the QVB!! - its more of a heritage shopping mall sort of thing. but defnitely most famous in syd!


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

*Melbourne*

_Myer Melbourne_


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

@Austraarabian, The Queen Victoria Building, beautiful as it is, really is a mall and not a single store like I think this thread is about. I would guess that the David Jones store in Sydney would be the most famous store. (Is it still called David Jones these days?)


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

In New York we have a few major stores.Including Saks Fith Avenue,Macy's,Bloomigdales,and Barney's New York.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Taylorhoge said:


> In New York we have a few major stores.Including Saks Fith Avenue,Macy's,Bloomigdales,and Barney's New York.


Year, so do most big cities, but which is probably the most famous or biggest?


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

From the department stores in New York I only ever have heard of Macy`s.

Most famous department store in Hamburg: Alsterhaus.


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

Buenos Aires - *"" Pacific Galleries ""*





























[/QUOTE]


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

No those are the biggest and they all have theyre HQs in the city as well as we have Bergdorfs and Lord and Taylor all have theyre HQs in New York


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Taylorhoge said:


> No those are the biggest and they all have theyre HQs in the city as well as we have Bergdorfs and Lord and Taylor all have theyre HQs in New York


Year, but it's still more than one. As I said, many cities have more than one grand store, often very close in size and fame, but which one stands out that little bit more?


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

I give up. Let's just post every department store in our cities ;O)


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Damn it *[email protected]* would you PLEASE stop photospamming!

It's a pretty simple question the thread maker asks - if it's too hard to understand you might prefere to see how others do, before going nuts with all the pics!


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

Edmonton: The Brick Warehouse

Want a loveseat or a new dining set and don't want to pay until 2010?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> There are several in HK. One of them is *Lane Crawford*


Lane Crawford is a major upscale department store, but not the most famous or the biggest. There are more established local brands such as Sincere and Wing On. 

The Japanese used to have a few big department stores in Causeway Bay, but many have closed as their Japanese parents suffered losses during their economic downtown back home. Sogo remains and has expanded, but I believe it is locally-owned so it has survived.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

The Hudson's Bay Company, founded in 1670.


----------



## tablemtn (May 2, 2006)

Speaking as an outsider, I'll just note that Toronto's most famous store outside of Toronto has got to be Honest Ed's Bargain Shopping Centre. When I think of Toronto, that's the first store that comes to mind.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Lane Crawford is a major upscale department store, but not the most famous or the biggest. There are more established local brands such as Sincere and Wing On.
> 
> The Japanese used to have a few big department stores in Causeway Bay, but many have closed as their Japanese parents suffered losses during their economic downtown back home. Sogo remains and has expanded, but I believe it is locally-owned so it has survived.


Lane Crawford has been in service since 1850, and since all it's store locations are in the touristy areas, Harbour City, Times Square, Pacific Place and IFC Mall, I'd wager that it's more famous than Wing-On and Sincere on an international scale.


----------



## Elsongs (Oct 18, 2006)

Aquamadoor said:


> I don't know what Los Angeles' would be...


It USED to be either The Broadway, Bullocks, I. Magnin or May Company, but all got eaten up by mergers in the past 20 years.

Of the above, the most iconic in terms of architecture (all buildings still standing) would be: 









1. Bullocks Wilshire (now the Southwestern School Of Law)









2. May Company on Miracle Mile (now a wing of LACMA)









3. The Broadway Hollywood (now a condo conversion)


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Nordstrom isn't Seattle's biggest store. It's reportedly around 350,000 square feet, and even that is suspect. The building is around 700,000 sf, but much of that is Nordstrom corporate offices. 

Macy's, until recently called the Bon Marche, feels way bigger. It's reportedly about 400,000 sf in an 800,000 sf building, again including offices (formerly the Bon Marche flagship).


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> In Hong Kong, an ISETA department store, Seibu department Store, etc. of Japan are still located. Yao Hung advanced to Shanghai a long time ago.


Iseta? Where is that?
Seibu is in Admiralty, not in Causeway Bay. It's also a chain. The big Japanese department stores in Causeway Bay, except Sogo, were one-off large-scale department stores, and not chains.


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

As already noted, it would have to be Myer in Melbourne. It's flagship city store comprises of two buildings connected by a footbridge. However, the company has just sold this property and will soon only be occuping (through leasing) the lower floors of just one of the buildings:


















It sits right next to it's biggest competitor, David Jones:










One of it's most famous institutions is the annual Myer window Christmas display. In which different Christmas stories are acted out by animatronic puppets - last Chirstmas it was Wombat Divine:


















:cheers:


----------



## djrules5454 (Aug 1, 2005)

In Minneapolis, it used to be Dayton's, then Marshall Field's. Now the store is a Macy's, though it is still probably the most famous.


----------



## Scruffy88 (Oct 6, 2005)

In NYC its the Macy's Flagship in Herald Sq. I cant get an official number, every website seems to have a different size, presumably from the many expansions. But they go from 1.1 million sq feet to 1.8 mil sq feet. It takes up an entire city block and is 9 floors on one side and 12 in a connecting building. It still have the sign outside stating that its the world's largest store. i don't know whether or not that is still accurate.

The saks fifth ave flagship is a 8 or 9 floor monster across from Rockefellar center, the bloomingdales and lord and taylor flagship stores are gigantic too. but nothing has the fame as Macys. It has become a major tourist attraction themselves and they do alot for the city. they finance and present the fourth of july fireworks all over the rivers and ofcourse the most famous parade in America, the macys thanksgiving day parade. 1.8 mil sq feet is 120k sq meters


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

[email protected] the thread is "What is your city's biggest / most famous store", not "Please post hundreds of photos of dozens of bland Japanese stores".

Anyway...

I know the goadwaful Harrod's has already been mentioned, so I'd like to give honourable mention to the far superior Selfridges:


----------



## great184 (Oct 7, 2005)

SM department store in the Philippines.


----------



## tablemtn (May 2, 2006)

For the Manila region - either the SM Megamall in Mandaluyong, or the SM Mall of Asia in Pasay. Although, I imagine that a lot of tourists who stay in Malate/Ermita areas of Manila will be more familiar with the downtown Robinson's Mall.

For Portland, Oregon - Probably either the Lloyd Center mall, or the downtown Pioneer Place mall. Neither of which are all that large, actually.

Pioneer Place mall (one segment):


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I love Selfridge's. Holt Renfrew in Canada and Selfridge's are now affiliated following the 2003 acquisition. It will be interesting to see synergies gained by both retailers. Cross-sharing of ideas and expertise should also bode well for both iconic brands going forward.

Is Selfridge's a surname? If so, did he once sell fridges?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

:sleepy:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

What is with all the Kimba the Lion King stuff? Is someone on drugs?


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

In Madrid the most famous stores are El Corte Inglés ( all over the metropolis ), and the Castellana store is the biggest in Madrid of El Corte Inglés, (the most important avenue)


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

For Chicago:

Marshall Field's - sadly changed to Macy's  

















Carson Pirie Scott also closed recently


----------



## fooddude (Feb 2, 2007)

SF = Levi's (birthplace of bluejeans)


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

Scruffy88 said:


> In NYC its the Macy's Flagship in Herald Sq. I cant get an official number, every website seems to have a different size, presumably from the many expansions. But they go from 1.1 million sq feet to 1.8 mil sq feet. It takes up an entire city block and is 9 floors on one side and 12 in a connecting building. It still have the sign outside stating that its the world's largest store. i don't know whether or not that is still accurate.
> 
> The saks fifth ave flagship is a 8 or 9 floor monster across from Rockefellar center, the bloomingdales and lord and taylor flagship stores are gigantic too. but nothing has the fame as Macys. It has become a major tourist attraction themselves and they do alot for the city. they finance and present the fourth of july fireworks all over the rivers and ofcourse the most famous parade in America, the macys thanksgiving day parade. 1.8 mil sq feet is 120k sq meters



It is the largest store in the world... also with $530.0 million in annual sales it's probably the largest sales volume of any single store.


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

but this is absurd!!!! why do you continue to post these pics of japanese malls?! maybe you should realize that this is enough for us. We understood that ALSO Japan has a lot of beautiful malls. 

thank you. :sleepy:


----------



## guinessbeer55 (Jul 25, 2006)

yeah ps30... are you thick?? the thread says what is your most famous store... youve posted like 4 times and each one has had like 10+ photos!!!!!!
please stop.


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

guinessbeer55 said:


> yeah ps30... are you thick?? the thread says what is your most famous store... youve posted like 4 times and each one has had like 10+ photos!!!!!!
> please stop.



Yeah... and some of those numbers that he is quoting don't make any sense either. He has one regional dept. store in Japan making as much in sales as Wal Mart which is in many countries and known to be the largest retailer in the world.


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

^^ Wal Mart is the largest retailer in the world period. There is not a dept. store anywhere in the world that come close to their numbers and you are just saying that in your previous posts... anyways where that the thread says that it's only about dept. stores?


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

OK... yeah whatever


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Taller said:


> What is with all the Kimba the Lion King stuff? Is someone on drugs?


I'm starting to think so... man, how hard can it be to understand that it's one shop only... jeez! hno:

Maybe it's about time a mod told him, since the some 10+ forummers atemps have failed...


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

gappa said:


> As already noted, it would have to be Myer in Melbourne. It's flagship city store comprises of two buildings connected by a footbridge. However, the company has just sold this property and will soon only be occuping (through leasing) the lower floors of just one of the buildings:


Seriously?! So Myer's will become so much smaller in the near future? Why on earth is this? Are they struggling?


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

Justme said:


> Seriously?! So Myer's will become so much smaller in the near future? Why on earth is this? Are they struggling?


No not struggling, just wanting to consolidate their space and offer a better service.

The are remaining in the entire Bourke Street Building, but vacating the upper floors of the Londsdale Street Building. This will be prime for redevlopment.


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

In Lisbon probably is El Corte Ingles


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

^Again, why are you posting pics of malls?


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

^^ He doesn't get it...


----------



## guinessbeer55 (Jul 25, 2006)

hey ps30!!!! do you not understand that the thread is not asking about malls?!?!?! I dont care about malls, I want to know what Tokyos biggest store is(Im guessing thats where youre from) and you dont have to post like 20 pics!!!


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

[email protected] please, for the second time, can you stop spamming this thread?


----------



## m4rcin (May 5, 2006)

he's got to be joking..anyways, city of Poznań, Poland has this kind of deptartment store http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=450314

it owns!


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

For Mexico City is "El Palacio de Hierro". 
Since 1891. This is the original store at Mexico City's downtown.










Another one at Mexico City. This one is at Polanco district.


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

*Paris : Galeries Lafayette*

in Paris the most famous department store is Galeries Lafayette :
Famous for the dome and the christmast decorations


----------



## sprtsluvr8 (Aug 5, 2006)

CITYofDREAMS said:


> OK... yeah whatever


Can you go back and crunch his numbers real quick? I think he's onto something...it looks like he's on the verge of discovering the speed of stupid.


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

:bash: :bash: 


Send that annoying guy to the brig - just showing off with his thousands of boring tokyo malls. I came to this post to view large individual stores, not malls.. and also, stop using this thread as an ego trip for your city.:bash: hno: hno: Do you see other people posting all their stores and malls, NO you DO NOT. SO STOP ACTING LIKE A CHILD and DO AS YOUR ARE TOld -- STop spamming NOW


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

sprtsluvr8 said:


> Can you go back and crunch his numbers real quick? I think he's onto something...it looks like he's on the verge of discovering the speed of stupid.


:lol: Yeah... maybe he is talking in pennies.


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

Izmir: Forum Bornova


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

^It has the feel of a mall in the Inland Empire... LA Metro area. Yeah???


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*My employer:*


----------



## Latoso (Mar 23, 2005)

For Chicago it would be Marshall Field's on State Street. I believe it's 2nd or 3rd in the world in size (floor area). It takes up the entire city block and is 12 or 13 stories tall.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

Latoso said:


> For Chicago it would be *Marshall Field's* on State Street. I believe it's 2nd or 3rd in the world in size (floor area). It takes up the entire city block and is 12 or 13 stories tall.


*Except that it's not Marshall Field's anymore. It's Macy's now. I know because I work for Federated Department Stores, Inc., the company that owns Macy's and Bloomingdale's, who acquired several dept. stores last year, including Marshall Field's, whose name was changed to Macy*s.*


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Yes, but we still call it Field's and it still has the MF signs on it.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^^^ Whatever it's called, it looks damn impressive.


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

News just in for Myer Melbourne. Originally posted by _nagelixin_:










Melbourne's best retail address is about to get a while lot better
Myer is proud to unveil the inspirational transformation of its iconic Bourke Street store.
Scheduled to be completed by the end of 2009, the new Myer Melbourne will feature:
A state-of-the-art shopping environment, inspired by some of the world’s great retailers in London, New York and Paris;
An awe-inspiring glass-domed cultural centre, featuring fine dining, fashion parades, and other events;
Retention of the classic Myer windows in their current form;
Enhancement of the heritage-listed Mural Hall;
Retention of more than 90% of the existing retail floor space; and
Environment-friendly features, such as water harvesting and extensive natural light and ventilation.
It will be business-as-usual as we count down to December 2009, and you’ll notice some changes along the way.
But some things won’t change.
The same friendly staff will be providing the renowned Myer service every step of the way!

These two originally posted by _Shumway_:


















Find the relevant thread here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=488996


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

That Myers development is pretty impressive.


----------



## Lor86MI (Jun 23, 2007)

In Milan "La Rinascente" Vittorio Emanuele II Avenue.


----------

